
Apply HN: Enterprise and messaging bots - wittytom
ON SLACK<p>We see an opportunity to create a bot that put all the useful task automation for business into one seamless experience without having to install another bot for every task automation you need on Slack.<p>We also help companies do that even more, by allowing them to access customer data stored in other enterprise apps such as Salesforce and Zendesk inside their corporate Slack channels.<p>ON MESSENGERS<p>With three billion global users on the top four messaging apps. Brands need to be present and answers customer questions in-real time on platforms that are commanding more consumer attention than anything else.<p>We see an opportunity to create a bot to help brands respond to customer questions and queries instantly using Skylar on Facebook messenger and WhatsApp, Kik, Telegram<p>Https:&#x2F;&#x2F;getskylar.com
======
bestattack
Hm, I was going to say "installing Slack bots is not very hard" but I looked
at your homepage and I got excited about the product. I want to try it. I
think you should change the title of the apply hn to "Siri for Slack" though.
If it worked well, I can imagine using this.

